# How many SRA riders here



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just callin out to all swingarm riders. Easier to see whos rollin same as me.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm riding your Brutes grandpa. 04 700 Prairie


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Present....


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

here


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'm riding your Brutes grandpa. 04 700 Prairie


 Gotta love those prairies. They are definately some of the toughest around.....


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

SRA Brute Force Here


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

SRA all the way!!! got two and love them 1998 400 Prairie ,2003 650 Prairie


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Only thing I've ever done to my SRA is change out the fluid. I bet alot of the IRS guys can't say that. :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dont be hatin on us irs guys


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No way, the IRS is hard to beat in the deep stuff, Just stating a fact.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Do I dare ask? SRA? IRS?


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Straight Rear Axle - SRA Independent Rear Suspension- IRS


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

D, would we ever try to mislead you? Mwaaaahahaha


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO.......

I'm happy wit my Brute.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> D, would we ever try to mislead you? Mwaaaahahaha


No. Never. Not you guys 


Then I have IRS...my butt cheeks move independently of each other :booty: hahahha
oh, and I think my quad has IRS too :yup:


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

sra here and accounted for.


----------



## jeff700VTWIN (Nov 22, 2009)

2 SRA's and love em!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got my first SRA for my oldest boy 96 Kodiak 400 SRA. Time for some 29.5s now and teachin him to eat.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

SRA for me until I buy something new in the spring.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

we have a SRA 02 Kodiak... it's unstoppable


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

aqui


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

right here!


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Man is it that time again already!!?? HERE..


----------

